# Gutter installation photos and dilemma



## Gutterberg (3 mo ago)

As everyone else I have downspout gutters and I like to prevent rain from entering my house or any house. I would love if you guys share your opinions on the attached photos whether you think the gutter downspout installations are correct?

Don't you think this doesn't look good when a downspout gutter is installed in this "lazy" fashion by making it longer than the roof? Should they have created yet another curve in the downspout instead? Armed with your professional opinions I may ask the installer to correct it. This is how they install downspout rain gutters in Portugal (Azores).










This is how it looks like from the end. Pay attention to how they attached the gutter, bu drilling holes into the clay tiles instead of screwing the gutter into the wall. The downspout gutter is hanging on the ends of the clay tiles alone. I guess because the clay tiles protrude so much from the wall this is they easy way to install it without having to deal with large and complicated brackets. Pay also attention to how wide the gutter was made at the other end like a protruding lip. It may catch more water that way, but sure does look ÖÖgly, doesn't it?




























While pushing and shoving the downspout under the corner roof tile the installers (CALEIRAÇORES) broke it in half and glued it with caulk (!?). The tile is now resting on the gutter downspout and is raised too much and looks kind of unnatural. What do YOU think?




























On the other end of the house, same style, protruding gutter downspout:










And the first mentioned side installation complete view:


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Thats rough there. They drilled through the tiles. What did you want to know about the gutter job?


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

I guess I'm just not understanding why a gutter run would be put up there to begin with. It looks like it was put there to keep water from running down that wall, but that shouldn't be an issue with as far as the tiles protrude. Then again, the company I worked for that trained me on gutters didn't do clay tile roofs so maybe they are different like that. You're right though, it looks strange to say the least.


----------



## Gutterberg (3 mo ago)

PHOTO: temp — Postimages

Please take a look at the photo in the above link. Don't you think the gutter run should have ended where the red vertical line is drawn by me? And don't you think the downspout should have been designed and bent the way I drew with a red line? So that the gutter run does not protrude beyond the wall.

Now to comment on your question: Why gutters were ordered to be installed in those short roof runs was because in the both rooms under that lower roof there are leaks during rain, either just rain and especially when rain pours at an angle. So over the years I got tired of catching the pouring rain in my room and the walls, ceiling and the floor become messed up by the leaking rain water. Someone suggested to pain two last rows of the clay tile and install gutters there in order to try to prevent rain water leaking into the house below. Does that make sense?

PHOTO: temp — Postimages

There seems to be a recent change made on how photos are attached on this forum. Thus the above link leads to the photo that I want to illustrate with.


----------

